# Série sur Apple TV 3



## Rom1-79 (23 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureux possesseur d'un boitier Apple TV 3 depuis Noël, je me suis aperçu ce WE que je ne pouvait pas louer de série depuis celui-ci.

Après quelques recherche, il s'avère que je devrais avoir l&#8217;icône "TV SHOWS" sur la page principale .... mais je ne l'ai pas ... 
Est-ce normal ?? 

Merci d'avance de vos réponses !


----------



## Alino06 (1 Février 2013)

Je ne l'ai pas non plus d'ailleurs


----------



## dumas75 (1 Février 2013)

C'est une curiosité d'Apple mais il n'y a pas de Série TV avec l'Apple TV.

Faut passer via la Tunes sur le PC 
Ou via l'iPad avec l'application Vidéos => Store
Je sais pas si on peut avec l'iPhone (j'en ais pas)


----------



## Rom1-79 (2 Février 2013)

Bonjour.

Ok, donc ça a l'air normal .... 
C'est vrai que c'est bizarre et dommage.. Peut être pour une prochaine mise à jour.

Merci de vos réponses !!


----------

